# Newest Addition



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Crested gecko. Hatched yesterday evening - August 5/08.


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

How big was he at hatching? Nice looking little guy...


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I'm horrible with estimates. But quite small.

Crested geckos can stay in their eggs up to and over 120 days depending on room temps. The longer they stay in, the bigger they come out at. To give you an idea of the size, this is a shot of a baby that took just over 80 days to hatch. The pic was taken 4 days after hatching.









The baby pictured in the first post hatched after 63 days I believe. Almost 20 days less than the one in this post. So it's a touch smaller.

And I agree that he's nice looking.







Some serious potential in that one. It'll be interesting to see its colours/patterns as it grows older.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn, mettle...you gotta be bordering on a CG infestation! Are you keeping all of them?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

How many do you have?
Im guessing that was a baby that you hatched?

Cool little guyes, but ive never had them


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

You probably save a lot on your car insurance.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

speakyourmind said:


> You probably save a lot on your car insurance.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

He's healthy lookin there Stephen...congrats buddy!


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

another great looking crestie you got there, congrats


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks.

Since this post the clutchmate was born as well.

And I got a new pair that will hopefully be solid contributor of high end babies next year. Yay money, lol. I should be getting creamsicles out of them.

I need to take everyone out to weigh them in the next few days so hopefully i can get some shots done of everyone.


----------

